

Can Google build its own ‘Nexus car’ without the help of automakers? - kfitchard
http://gigaom.com/2013/08/23/can-google-build-its-own-nexus-car-without-the-help-of-automakers/

======
doubt_me
If they work with Tesla anything will be possible.

(I REALLY REALLY HOPE THEY DO)

